# Kaufberatung 20" Rad



## TiffyFee (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo in die Runde, ich bin ganz neu hier und grade auf der Suche nach einem Rad für meine Tochter. Ab Sommer (bzw zum Geburtstag im April) braucht sie ein leichtes Rad, mit dem sie Lange Strecken zurücklegen kann. Aktuell fährt sie auf einem "Spielrad" von einem Noname-hersteller.
Ich habe grade ein wirklich wirklich günstiges Angebot für ein Kania 20 large bekommen und bin versucht, das anzunehmen. (Ursprünglich wollten wir ein KU aber beim gebrauchten bleibt einfach noch Geld für die Optik  Ihr jetziges ist mit dem Sattel, mit dem sie es nutzt eigentlich zu Groß, die Sattelhöhe liegt bei 60 cm. der Abstand vom Sattelrohr zum Steuerrohr sind nur 40 cm und sie hat so einen "Hollandlenker" meint ihr sie würde trotzdem schon gut auf dem Kania fahren können? -hätte neu tendenziell ein "small" genommen.
Hier der Steckbrief:

01. Innenbeinlänge? 49cm
02. Größe? 110(evtl etwas mehr)
03. Alter? 5
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? fährt seit knapp drei Jahren, seit letztem Sommer auch bmx/park
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? lasse ich erst mal frei
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? nein, habe aber jemanden dafür 
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? -
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? nein
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? Alltag
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? Straße, Wald, "Bauernhof"


----------



## Fisch123 (21. Februar 2016)

Ob Kania oder Kubikes ist eigentlich egal, du kannst bei beiden nichts verkehrt machen. Und wenn du ein gutes günstiges angeboten bekommen hast, dann greif zu .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiffyFee (21. Februar 2016)

Meinst du denn es kommt mit den Maßen schon hin für sie? bin noch etwas unsicher, weil sie es gewohnt ist den Lenker recht dicht am Körper zu haben. Die Haltung ist ja schon anders als auf dem BMX oder dem "Hollandrad"


----------



## Fisch123 (21. Februar 2016)

Sie wird schnell damit klar kommen.
Gibt es kein Foto?
In was für einer Preislage bewegt sich das gebrauchte Kania?
Gruss Sabine


----------



## TiffyFee (21. Februar 2016)

160 ohne erkennbare Mängel. Alles was ich sonst gebraucht gefunden hatte lag immer noch zwischen 250 und 350... Bilder hab ich leider keine


----------



## trolliver (22. Februar 2016)

Bei 160 für ein Kania 20, wenn es nicht _völlig_ verhunzt ist, würde ich eigentlich blind zuschlagen. Ausgiebig probefahren, und sollte es wider Erwarten doch nicht passen, wirst du nicht ärmer, wenn du es wieder verhökerst. ;-))


----------



## Y_G (22. Februar 2016)

bei dem Preis einfach kaufen und wenn es noch nicht passt lagern, den Preis wirst Du so schnell nicht wieder finden...


----------



## Inkasso84 (8. Dezember 2016)

Hi,

ich grabe dieses Thema mal aus. Was haltet ihr von dem Centuiron R Bock 20 Team NEU mit 8,7KG für 259€ inlk. Porto.

Von den specs finde ich es für meinen Sohn 120cm 53 cm Schrittlänge 4 Jahre in ordnung. was sagt ihr dazu?

Kubike, Pepperbike und ä. sind mir leider mit 350€ aufwärts zu teuer.

Rahmen Kid Alloy 20
Grössen 25 cm
Farbe neon-rot(weiß)
Gabel Rigid Alloy V
Steuersatz FSA No.10P
Kurbelgarnitur Chuan Wie CW011A30P5
Innenlager TH 7420ST
Schaltwerk Shimano Tourney
Schalthebel --- / Shimano Revoshift RS-35
Bremse Lee Chi MTB-107L
Bremshebel Tektro JL 510-TS
Felge Alex Z1000
Nabe Joytech 433 Nut / 434-6S Nut
Speichen stainless
Reifen Kenda Small Block Eight 20 x 1.95
Kassette Shimano Tourney 6 14-28
Kette KMC Z51
Lenker Procraft Kid 560 mm
Vorbau Procraft AL Kid, 6°
Griff Kid
Sattel Procraft Kid
Sattelstütze Procraft SP-252, 27.2 mm
Sattelstützklemme Procraft MX-38RT 31.8 mm
Pedale VP-570 BMX
Gewicht 8,7 kg


----------



## Linipupini (8. Dezember 2016)

Da wird es kaum eine Alternative geben, wenn dir 350€ aufwärts zu teuer ist! Entweder Gebraucht schauen- ich häng da mal ein HOY an.
ist auch ne leichte und günstige Geschichte.
Oder jetzt etwas mehr ausgeben, das holt man beim Verkauf locker wieder rein.

Gerade gefunden #ebaykleinanzeigen https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-kubike-islabike-frog-woom/510790412-217-1002


----------



## Inkasso84 (8. Dezember 2016)

Erstmal Danke für diese rasante meldung! ist das Ceinturon den schlecht? Ich Kenn mich leider nicht mit kinder Austattungen aus. Bechtet bitte das es ein NEUES Rad ist und auch 7 Gänge hat.

Ich finde den preis einfach sehr vorteilhaft Normal preis ist auch über 300€ und dann halt 8,7 KG.

und was genau gefällt dir nicht an dem Centurion, bin nicht unbegabt beim schrauben und könnte natürlich auch noch modifizieren.

habe z.b. nen passenden Carbon Lenker und Sattelstütze den ich kürzen kann zuhause liegen.

Ist es Die geo die dir missfällt?

*Rahmengröße*
25[20]
*B Oberrohrlänge [mm]*
455
*A Sitzrohrlänge [mm]*
250
*F Hinterbaulänge [mm]*
380
*D Steuerrohrwinkel [°]*
70
*Ee Sitzrohrwinkel effektiv [°]*
74
*G Tretlagerabsenkung [mm]*
8
*C Steuerrohrlänge [mm]*
110
*H Gabeleinbaulänge [mm]*
355
*M Reach [mm]*
330
*L Stack [mm]*
435
*N Radstand [mm]*
906
*STR Stack/Reach-Verhältnis [%]*
132


----------



## Linipupini (8. Dezember 2016)

Ganz ehrlich?
Die Rahmenform finde ich gut, die Sachen die aber da dran hängen sind fast alle für die Tonne.
Das ist das Geld nicht wert!
Kauf dir ein wenig mehr Quali, sonst ärgerst du dich nachher nur, und wie schon geschrieben bekommst du die gute Quali nachher auch besser wieder verkauft. Die angegeben Gewichte pendeln da auch nach oben, wirst du aber erst sehen, wenn du es gekauft hast und es an den Haken hängst. Schnell stehen da 10kg. auf der Uhr
Meikel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (8. Dezember 2016)

Auch nen Wechsel vom Lenker und Sattelstütze wird da nix bringen.

Ein Käfer bleibt ein Käfer, auch wenn man ein Porschemotor einbaut!


----------



## Inkasso84 (8. Dezember 2016)

Danke du bist eine Hilfe!

Dann habe ich noch eins Ghost Kato kid 1 2017 Starre Gabel (ich will keine Federgabel) *319,00 EUR *dazu gibt es nen Deuter sehr guten kinder Rucksack wert 34€

Sind hier die Komponenten besser oder gleicher müll? Geo ist ähnlich.

*Laufradgröße - Tire Size* 20
*Rahmen - Frame* KATO 20 Alloy AL
*Gabel - Fork* GHOST Rigid
*Vorbau - Stem* GHOST AS-601 25.4 mm
*Lenker - Handlebar* GHOST Rizer light 520 mm 25.4 mm
*Schaltwerk - R. Derailleur* Shimano Tourney 7-Speed
*Umwerfer - F. Derailleur* -
*Schalthebel - Shifter* Shimano Tourney Revo
*Kurbelsatz - Crankset* Lasco Alu Single 36
*Kassette - Cassette* Shimano Tourney 14-28
*Bremsen - Brake* Tektro V-Brake
*Reifen - Tires* Schwalbe Black Jack 1.9
*Felge - Rim* GHOST 20 Wheelset
*Nabe vorne - F. Hub* GHOST 20 Wheelset
*Nabe hinten - R. Hub* GHOST 20 Wheelset
*Sattelstütze - Seatpost* GHOST light DC1 27.2 mm
*Sattel - Saddle* GHOST VL 5062
*Schaltauge - Hanger* EZ2036
*Steuersatz - Headset* 14440
*Gewicht - Weight* 9,0 kg


----------



## Linipupini (8. Dezember 2016)

9kg! ist das dein Ernst? geht gar nicht, ich würde meine Kids mit so einem Haufen Metall nicht rumfahren lassen.

Geh auf ebay Kleinanzeigen,  Fahrräder, Kinder und gib im Suchfeld. "20" MTB" ein.
da bekommst du ne ganze Menge an Bikes die gut und günstig sind. Nicht billig!!
Oder halt 20" Kania, Kubikes , Islabikes usw


----------



## Inkasso84 (8. Dezember 2016)

So grade gefunden nur heute Aktion 329 8.0 KG!!! Was sagst du muss kleider bis weihnachten bestellen daher meine nervige eile. Ich hatte dieses Pepper Rad schon lange im auge, bitte sag es ist gut ;-)

*MTB Hot Pepper 20" |Kinderrad ab ca. 5 Jahren|Shimano 8-Gang am 08.12. nur 329,-€

Gewicht in kg ca. (ohne Pedale) 8.0 
Spezifikationen 
Innenlager NECO Cartridge 
Naben Pepper KT Alu schwarz 24 Loch 
Felgen HJC Alu schwarz 
Farben schwarz matt 
Reifen Kenda Kid K-193 20*1,5 
Fahrwerk 
Rahmen Pepper Ultra light tubing d.b. MTB Design Aluminium 6061 mit Flaschenhalteraufnahme 
Gabel Pepper Alugabel mit 1 1/8" CroMo Schaft 
Steuersatz Neco A-Head 1 1/8", Alu 
Bremsen Sram Avid Single Digit 5, Alu 
Antrieb 
Kurbel Alu, Kurbelarmlänge 114mm, schwarz, Kettenblatt 32Z Stahl 
Schaltwerk Shimano Acera RD-M360 
Kette KMC 
Kassette Sram PG-830 8-fach 11-32Zähne 
Pedale VP, 95*66mm, 260g 
Cockpit 
Lenker Pepper Kid MTB, Alu, mattschwarz, 480mm 
Griffe Pepper Kid 
Vorbau Pepper Kid, 60mm, mattschwarz, 1 1/8" 
Schalthebel Shimano Drehgriff SL-RS45 8-fach 
Bremshebel Sram Avid FR5, einstellbar 
Sattel Pepper Kid 
Sattelstütze Pepper Kid 27,2, 200mm 
*


----------



## Linipupini (8. Dezember 2016)

Angebot ist ok, ich würde dem Pepper aber das vorziehen:
Auch Sonderpreis im Advent
https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop....html?XTCsid=dae8dfb97c52a058d0c2f9daa2f0c77a


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Dezember 2016)

+1 für das Ku Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inkasso84 (8. Dezember 2016)

So schnell wurde ich noch nie GUT beraten! Die Beiden (pepper und kubike) sind sich aber schon sehr nahe! Aber so wie es ja immer ist gibt es ein Manko welches nicht logischer Natur ist, mein Sohn möchte unbedingt ein Rotes Fahrrad ;-) daher wird es jetzt wohl das Pepper weil in rot erhältlich. Aber endgültig wird heute Abend mit freu entschieden zwischen den beiden. Danke nochmals an dich!


----------



## Linipupini (8. Dezember 2016)

Das Ku gab es auch in rot! Ich würde mal anrufen.
Logisch ist das schon, Kids haben da mal ihren eigenen Kopf,
wenn du ihm ein grünes hinstellst hat er evtl. kein Bock drauf zu fahren.
Ist für mich logisch.
Ich habe meine meist vor vollendetet Tatsachen gestellt. Die wissen aber das Papa immer nur super Räder für sie baut.
Viel Spass damit
Meikel


----------



## Inkasso84 (8. Dezember 2016)

Mach ich jetzt.


----------



## Inkasso84 (8. Dezember 2016)

So rot ist leider derzeit aus, eventuell kommt aber noch eins rein. Zur info bei den 10% rabattierten Rädern handelt es sich um Räder mit kleinen Mängel welche Lackschäden oder Dellen haben, dies ist jetzt net so wild wird eh von kindern benützt... aber sollte beachtet werden.


----------



## Linipupini (8. Dezember 2016)

Inkasso84 schrieb:


> So rot ist leider derzeit aus, eventuell kommt aber noch eins rein. Zur info bei den 10% rabattierten Rädern handelt es sich um Räder mit kleinen Mängel welche Lackschäden oder Dellen haben, dies ist jetzt net so wild wird eh von kindern benützt... aber sollte beachtet werden.


Viel Glück das du noch eins bekommst.
Lackschäden und minidellen kannst du schon nach 2 Tagen im Rad haben, deswegen- mir wäre es egal.


----------



## Inkasso84 (8. Dezember 2016)

Heute Abend wird eines von beiden bestellt ;-)

Wenn mir jetzt noch wer nen leichten 20Zoll Fahrradständer empfehlen könnte...


----------



## nosaint77 (8. Dezember 2016)

Auch ne Option: schwarzes Bike mit Sticker individualisieren. Meine Tochter fährt ein schwarzes Kubikes und wir haben rosa Sterne draufgepappt. Wenn der Sohnemann das Bike erbt, kommen die grünen Sterne drauf.


----------



## Linipupini (8. Dezember 2016)

Inkasso84 schrieb:


> Heute Abend wird eines von beiden bestellt ;-)
> 
> Wenn mir jetzt noch wer nen leichten 20Zoll Fahrradständer empfehlen könnte...


Guggt du hier:
http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Zubehoer/Zubehoer-20/Seitenstaender-20-Kaniabikes-ab-160-g.html


----------



## track94 (8. Dezember 2016)

Wir haben am 20" Pepper einen Hinterbauständer benutzt 160 gr

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B002Z...QL65&keywords=x+lite+hinterbauständer+20+zoll


----------



## Inkasso84 (9. Dezember 2016)

So, anfrage an Kubikes nach rotem (leicht defektem) Rahmen ist raus, da durchaus noch einer auftauchen kann(aussage Kubikes). Wenn die in den nächsten tagen noch einen Finden nehme ich das Rad und bekomme wohl auch noch Schwalbe Jumping Jack 1.9 reifen statt der Kenda Slicks (wir fahren viel im wald).

Zu den Ständern:

Hier werde ich wohl den ersten nehmen von Kania, da er einen für den Wald geeigneteren Standfuß hat, aber trotzdem danke für die beiden Tipps.

Warum jetzt doch Kubike:

1. Eure Empfehlung
2. ca 0,3 Kg leichter
3. Pepper berechnet 20€ porto Kubike 9€ (Ersparnis waren dann nur 19€)
4. Jumping jack reifen umsonst auch nochmal 13€, da ich die Sandart Kenda ja umsonst		gekauft hätte

Warte jetzt nur noch auf eine Positive Antwort. Drückt mir die daumen..

Das tolle ist ja auch wenn er dann mit 6 - 7 ein 24er Benötigt bekommt das dasm 20er sein 2 Jahre jüngerer Bruder(hoffe das geht auf), da beide sehr groß für ihr alter sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inkasso84 (9. Dezember 2016)

Grade wieder telefoniert und Entscheidung steht. Wenn die keinen Sonderangebotsrahmen (kleiner lack defekt ) finden senden dir mir trotzdem einen neuen rahmen mit 10% rabatt (40€) + MTB black Jack reifen bis Heiligabned. jubel freu freu 

Echt Super netter Kontakt und nochlams danke für diesen genialen tipp mit kubikes!


----------



## Linipupini (9. Dezember 2016)

na dann gibt es ja am Heiligen Abend noch leuchtende Kinderaugen.
Viel Spass mit dem Rad, wenn du beim zusammenbauen Probleme hast, melde dich.
Meikel


----------



## giant_r (9. Dezember 2016)

du wirst es sicher nicht bereuen. die kubikes sind wirklich tolle raeder. schade dass es den 20"rahmen nicht mit scheibenbremsaufnahme gibt, sonst waere es nach dem ku16 bei uns sicher auch wieder ein ku geworden.


----------



## Inkasso84 (9. Dezember 2016)

Danke, das bekomme ich noch hin, warte/repariere meine Räder seit meiner Kindheit immer selbst. 

@giant_r Scheibenbremsen sind echt der Hammer (fahre selber auf meinen Rädern) aber bei bis zu 7 Jahre alten Kindern bzw. deren gewichten doch noch vernachlässigbar.


----------



## giant_r (9. Dezember 2016)

Inkasso84 schrieb:


> Danke, das bekomme ich noch hin, warte meine Räder seit meiner Kindheit immer selbst.
> 
> @giant_r Scheibenbremsen sind echt der Hammer (fahre selber auf meinen Rädern) aber bei bis 7 alten Kindern bzw. deren gewichten doch noch vernachlässigbar.


ich denke es kommt auch darauf an, was und wo man faehrt, die hebelkraefte bei scheibenbremsen sind schon einiges geringer. und das ist dann gerade bei den kleinen ganz angenehm. aber wenn ich denke womit wir damals gefahren sind, dann ist sicher auch schon was spleen dabei. fazit, ein muss sicher nicht, aber trotzdem sehr angenehm.


----------



## Linipupini (9. Dezember 2016)

SB braucht kein Kind, sind nur Spinnerei der Väter! Die kommen mit Felgenbremsen oder Magura HS auch überall hin. Wesentlich leichter, leichter zu warten usw.
Sehe es doch bei mir.


----------



## Inkasso84 (9. Dezember 2016)

Also das Scheibenbremesen im allgemeinen Wartungsintensiver sind kann ich nicht bestätigen, denn ich musste meine einmal in 14.000KM nachstelle (3 Min Arbeit), ABER bei Kindern stimme ich dem VOLL UND GANZ zu, da die Bremsscheiben hier im verhältnissmäßig zu einem 26 - 28 Zoll Rad sehr groß ausfallen und schnell mal was abbekommen(kinder!).


----------



## giant_r (9. Dezember 2016)

na die felgen bekommen aber auch schon mal schneller was ab. meikel, ich will ja nicht streiten, aber bei mir waren die scheibenbremsen immer wartungsaermer als felgenbremsen, magura hs eingeschlossen. vieleicht muss ich ja meine meinung mit den von dir gekauften juicy ultimate aendern ,(die zicken allerdings in der tat noch etwas)


----------



## haural (9. Dezember 2016)

Scheibenbremsen haben eindeutig einen Vorteil, zumindest gegenüber Seilzugbremsen: Kraftaufwand/Ermüdung. Meine Tochter hat sich diesbezüglich schon häufiger beklagt. Vor allem wenns n Stück bergab geht ist das ein Thema. Wenn sich das jetzt beim 20" wiederholen sollte hat das nächste wohl Scheiben oder HS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin mit meinem 7 jährigen Sohn öfter in Brilon im Trailground unterwegs, auch bei Matsche, mit Scheibe. Mit Felgenbremse bei dem Einsatzzweck machts absolut keinen Spaß, aber hey nur Spinnerei der Väter nicht dass es unmöglich ist, dort mit Felgenbremse zu fahren, beides gehabt, aber die Unterschiede sind schon beachtlich.


----------



## track94 (9. Dezember 2016)

Ihr weicht meilenweit vom Thema ab 

SCHREIBHYGIENE


----------



## Linipupini (9. Dezember 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Ihr weicht meilenweit vom Thema ab
> 
> SCHREIBHYGIENE


Huuuaaahhh 
Forumspolizei??


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Dezember 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> du wirst es sicher nicht bereuen. die kubikes sind wirklich tolle raeder. schade dass es den 20"rahmen nicht mit scheibenbremsaufnahme gibt, sonst waere es nach dem ku16 bei uns sicher auch wieder ein ku geworden.


War bei mir auch der Grund zu wechseln


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Dezember 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> SB braucht kein Kind, sind nur Spinnerei der Väter! Die kommen mit Felgenbremsen oder Magura HS auch überall hin. Wesentlich leichter, leichter zu warten usw.
> Sehe es doch bei mir.


Sag das mal meiner Tochter die bei Felgenbremsen immer über Schmerzen in der Hand bei längeren Touren wegen der bedienkräfte geklagt hat....


----------



## track94 (9. Dezember 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Huuuaaahhh
> Forumspolizei??



Ne ne ne .....Schreibhygieniker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inkasso84 (9. Dezember 2016)

Mal ehrlich, Kinder brauchen eine hydraulische scheibenbremse bei nem 20 Zoll Fahrrad, bitte nicht euer Ernst? Beim nem Biker der 80 + entschleunigen muss bei 15 Grad Gefälle oder nem Motorrad fahrer ja ok, aber bei max 30 fahrfertigem Gewicht? Ich bin als Kind mit meinem 24 durch jeden match/Graben aber die Bremse war nie nein Problem. Ich kenne auch keinen 3 bis 7 jährigen der downhill oder xc Race fährt. Ja ich habe Grad 370€ für den Kinder bike ausgegeben und das finden einige Mitmenschen wahnsinnig, daher ja  die Väter Spinnen wirklich manchnal und das sag ich aus eigener Erfahrung ;-) ich möchte doch auch nur das mein Kind die Erfahrung mit mir teilt, wie schön das Fahrrad fahren ist. Aber nochmal wir als Väter übertreiben auch dann gern mal...


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Dezember 2016)

Inkasso84 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich Kinder brauchen eine hydraulische Bremse bei nem 20 Zoll Fahrrad bitte nicht euer Ernst? Beim nem Biker der 80 + entschleunigen muss bei 15 Grad Gefälle oder nem Motorrad fahrer ja ok, aber bei max 30 fahrfertigem Gewicht?


es geht nicht darum das eine Felgenbremsen das nicht schafft, sondern um die benötigten Handkräfte. Jeder soll das halten wie er will, ich weiß z.b. an meinem Rad mit Felgenbremse brauche ich deutlich mehr als 1 Finger um ordentlich zu verzögern, bei den Scheibenbremsen reicht ein Finger.. 
Wenn das Kind also bei längeren Touren über Schmerzen klagt, kann man seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen und dafür sorgen das das Kind auch auf längeren noch mit Spass dabei ist, oder man lässt es und wundert sich dann das das Kind keinen Bock mehr hat den Papa auf ner Runde zu begleiten...


----------



## KIV (10. Dezember 2016)

Sorry, aber wenn ne Vbrake richtig eingestellt ist, sind die "Handkräfte" nur minimal.
Unser Junior ist bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem 20"er voll über den Lenker gegangen, weil er die Avid noch nicht kannte.
Das Thema Matsch ist für mich eher ein Argument, da nimmt die Bremskraft der Felgenbremse schon deutlich ab und das dauernde Schleifgeräusch finde ich nicht so schön.
Die erste Scheibenbremse hatten wir mit 26", da ist es ja der Standard.
Muß aber letztlich jeder selber wissen, was er für richtig (und bezahlbar) hält...


----------



## petrol (10. Dezember 2016)

Jeder wie er mag


----------

